# Der ultimative WWE Thread



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Oktober 2009)

In der Nacht vom 28. auf den 29 März findet Wrestlemania 26 statt.
Die aktuelle Card ist wie folgt:
*World Heavyweight Title Match*
Chris Jericho (c) vs. Edge

*WWE Heavyweight Title Match*
Batista (c) vs. John Cena

*Career vs. WrestleMania Streak Match*
Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker

*Singles Match*
Bret Hart vs. Vince McMahon

*Unified WWE Tag Team Title Match*
The Big Show & The Miz (c) vs. John Morrison & R-Truth

*Money In The Bank Ladder Match*
Christian vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Evan Bourne vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kane vs. Matt Hardy vs. Montel Vontavious Porter vs. Shelton Benjamin

*Singles Match*
Sheamus vs. Triple H
Quelle: Cagematch.de
Veränderungen sind auch noch bis zum Event selbst möglich.
Das Match zwischen Shawn Michaels und dem Undertaker gab es schon letztes Jahr. Der Undertaker konnte aus einem Fehler von Shawn Michaels profitieren und den knappsten Sieg seiner Siegesserie (17:0 bei Wrestlemania) einfahren. Doch dieses Jahr will Shawn Michaels eine Revanche. Er hat dem Deadman den Titel bei dem PPV Elimination Chamber gekostet. Doch der Taker hat sich nicht einfach auf einen Rückkampf eingelassen: Dieses mal geht es um Shawns Karriere. Career vs Streak. Kann "The Icon", "HBK" ,
"The Showstopper", "The Main Event" und "Mr. Wrestlemania" dieses Jahr dem Taker die Siegesserie unterbrechen. Die Siegesserie, die wohl nie wieder auch nur annähernd erreicht wird? Wir werden is in der Nacht vom 28. auf den 29. März (1:00 Uhr bis 5:00 Uhr) erfahren.
Auch die anderen Matches versprechen Spannung.
Kann sich Bret Hart für die Gemeinheiten von Vince McMahon rächen (Montreal Screwjob 1997) oder kann John Cena Rache an Batista nehmen und sich den Titel zurückholen?
Das Event verspricht auf jeden Fall viel Spannung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

mhh kay

wie lange wird der great kahli noch ausfallen :< ?


----------



## Arosk (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wie lange wird der great kahli noch ausfallen :< ?



Galileo Mystery Team!
Nein, Spaß beiseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Interessiert mich auch


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

JUHUU ich hoffe die mods genehmigen dass.....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Oktober 2009)

Zum Khali. Ich weiß nichts Genaues. Er wird jedoch einige Monate ausfallen...
Und ich denke, da er schon lange starke Knieprobleme hat, dass er vllt nicht mehr lange wrestlet.


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Behold The King
The King of Kings!
On Youre Knees Dog!
_____________________________

Naja Khali mag ich nicht - aber wenns sein muss soll er halt zurück wenn nicht ist auch gut 
______________________________________________________________________________

Kill 



Spoiler



CM PUNK´s Heel Role i hate it  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Kill CM PUNK´s Heel Role i hate it



Cm Punks Heel Turn war dringend. Denn durch den Ausfall von Edge fehlte SD einfach ein Topheel. Und da man sagt, dass Edge als Face zurückkehren wird, ist ein Face turn von Punk in naher Zukunft nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Cm Punks Heel Turn war dringend. Denn durch den Ausfall von Edge fehlte SD einfach ein Topheel. Und da man sagt, dass Edge als Face zurückkehren wird, ist ein Face turn von Punk in naher Zukunft nicht zu erwarten.


WHOOT EDGE the best HEEL eva ein FACE oO wwe ihr ruiniert edges karriere -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Zum Khali. Ich weiß nichts Genaues. Er wird jedoch einige Monate ausfallen...
> Und ich denke, da er schon lange starke Knieprobleme hat, dass er vllt nicht mehr lange wrestlet.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na ok danke .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

BTW: Welche rolle nimmt Rocki in der WWE wieder ein? also zukunft und so?
BTW2: Wohe rhast du all die infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> BTW: Welche rolle nimmt Rocki in der WWE wieder ein? also zukunft und so?
> BTW2: Wohe rhast du all die infos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1. Er wird sehr, sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mehr wrestlen. Er wird nur 1 mal Guest Host bei Raw sein.
2. 1. Live gucken.
    2. www.cagematch.de
    3. www.pwinsider.com


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 1. Er wird sehr, sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mehr wrestlen. Er wird nur 1 mal Guest Host bei Raw sein.
> 2. 1. Live gucken.
> 2. www.cagematch.de
> 3. www.pwinsider.com


wurde nicht gesagt er wird wiederkommen oO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wurde nicht gesagt er wird wiederkommen oO



Nö, er wäre sehr dumm, würde er es machen. Er verdient als Schauspieler besser, und hat es leichter. Ein WWE Superstar ist 300 Tage im Jahr unterwegs.
Außerdem hat er selbst gesagt, dass er nichtmehr wiederkommen wird.


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nö, er wäre sehr dumm, würde er es machen. Er verdient als Schauspieler besser, und hat es leichter. Ein WWE Superstar ist 300 Tage im Jahr unterwegs.
> Außerdem hat er selbst gesagt, dass er nichtmehr wiederkommen wird.


aso naja hätte ihn gerne nochmal gesehn rockbottom ftw^^

Oder wen ich noch gerne sehn würde ist Eddi....leider geht dass auf garkeinen fall-.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> aso naja hätte ihn gerne nochmal gesehn rockbottom ftw^^
> 
> Oder wen ich noch gerne sehn würde ist Eddi....leider geht dass auf garkeinen fall-.-



Glaube Ezekiel Jacksons Finisher ist ein Uranage, ist fast dasselbe wie Rockbottom^^.


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Glaube Ezekiel Jacksons Finisher ist ein Uranage, ist dasselbe wie Rockbottom^^.


bei rock kommt dass besser oder sharpshotter,peoples elbow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn die menge abgeht einfach hammer wie bei jeff


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Oktober 2009)

Schaut jmd außer mir noch HiaC?
Ich werde sofort nach HiaC die Ergebnisse in Spoiler packen!


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Schaut jmd außer mir noch HiaC?
> Ich werde sofort nach HiaC die Ergebnisse in Spoiler packen!


Ja schaus mir im livestream wahrscheinlich an mal schaun^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Oktober 2009)

Morgen früh werden hier die Match Spoiler für Raw sein!


Spoiler



-Die Show beginnt mit dem Guest Host, ben Ruethlisberger, dem 2 fachen Superboal Gewinner. Er machte sofort von seinem Posten Gebrauch und es startete mit einem Divas Bowl Match. Das Match war zum Glück in 3 min vorbei. Es war einfach ein 14 Woman Tag Match. Es war Heel Divas gegen Face Divas. Das Face Team um Mickie James gewann nach einem DDT von James gegen McCool.
-Danach kam Randy Orton raus, und sagte, dass Cena keine Chance mehr geben wird um den Titel. Dann kommt Cena raus und sagt, dass ihre Fehde episch sei und dass das HiaC Match sehr hart war. Er sagte, dass die Leute sher gespannt waren in dem Match und er deshalb nochmal so etwas auf sich nehmen will. Er forderte Orton auf ein 60 min Iron Man Match bei Bragging Rights heraus. Orton sagte, er wäre dumm würde er annehmen, macht es aber doch bloß unter seinen Regeln. Es soll no DQ, no Count Out werden. Dann unterbrach ihn Cena und sagt das, was Orton will: all is allowed: Cendo sticks, Handcuffs, announce Tables, Steel Posts, Steel Steps, Steel Chairs, Fighting inside ans oitside the Ring and take the greatest "Brawl" of all time. Orton fügte hinzu, dass er nur annimmt, wenn Cena bei einer Niederlage Raw verlassen wird. Cena nam für die Fans an, die im angeblich viel bedeuten.
Mit einem Handschlag besiegelten sie das Match.
-Jack Swagger besiegte Primo nach ca. 5 min nach einer Gutwrench Powerbomb.
-Man sah Backstage Santino zwischen den Divas, die im ersten "Match" beteiligt waren. Santino sagt, dass keienr Diven kämpfen sehen will und stattdessen sollten sich Alicia Fox und James küssen. Jedoch verpasste Fox ihm eine Ohrfeige und die Divas Prügelten sich.
-Man sah Miz und "Big Ben", den Guest Host im Backstage Bereich. Miz schleimte sich bei Ben ein, um ein Us-Title Match zwischen ihm und Kofi zu machen. Er machte es auch, unter der Bedingung, dass falls Miz verliert, muss er sich in den Ring stellen und seine Catchphrase, die von Ben in Frage gestellt ist ändern und sie dann sagen: I´m the Miz, and I´m awful (schrecklich anstatt awesome, großartig). The Miz nahm das Match dann auch an.
-Man sah einen Rückblick in das Match letzte Woche, als Chavo Hornswoggle aus den Masterlock von Chris Masters befreite.
-Mark Henry und MVP besiegten Chris Masters und Chavo Guerrero in einem kurzen Match, nach dem Ball in gegen Chavo und einem missglückten save von Masters. Nach dem Match wollte Masters den Masterlock gegen Chavo zeigen, wurde jedoch von Swoggle gesaved und Masters wurde durch ihn abgegelenkt. Dann griff Chavo Master an, der sich danach aus dem Ring rollte. Swoggle tanzte danach.
-Der Guest Host kam raus, will  sagen wie toll es alles ist, wird doch von JeriShow unterbrochen. Show fragt, wieso er eigentlich Big Ben heiße. Dann holte Ben seine "Freunde raus". Jericho beleidigt sie als fett und nutzlos. Er sagte, dass Jericho die besten seien. Sie stellten sich in Footballposition auf. JeriShow bekamen Angst und verließen den Ring. Dx kam rausm den "Freunden" gefällts. JeriShow gingen Richtung Entrance, um Platz zu schaffen. Jericho beleidigt Dx, dass sie nur Werbeträger seien. Das Publikum buht ihn aus. HHH sagte, dass sie nur kamen um ihm zu sagen, was für eine schöne Frisur er hätte. Jericho fragte, ob er es ernst meine. Er sagte, nein und sagte, dass seine Haar zum Schreien aussehen würden. Hbk kam zu Wort und sagte, dass HeriShow ein gutes Team gestern besiegt haben, jedoch gegen ein Team noch nicht angetreten sind: Dx. Jericho sagte, dass sie dafür nicht würdig seien. Jedoch machte Ben ein Match für den heutigen Abend: Dx gegen JeriShow. Dx und die "Jungs" feierten im Ring.
-The Miz besiegte Kofi Kingston mit dem Skull Crushing Finale in einem 10 min Title Match! Somit ist The Miz zum ersten mal Us Champion! Nach dem Match sagte er seinen Catchphrase.
-Backstage waren Ben, Santino und Swoggle zu sehen. Swoggle sagte irgendetwas unverständliches und Santino schaffte es nicht, Bens Nachnahme auszusprechen. Zum Schluss schlugen Santino und Ben ein.
-Nancy O´Dell und Maria Menounos wurden als Guest Hosts für nächste Woche Raw in Hollywood angekündigt.
-Dx besiegte JeriShow, als Show ausgeknockt war, Jericho wegrennen wollte vom Guest Host und seinen Kumpels wieder in den Ring getrieben wurde und dann die Sweet Chin Music abbekam. Zum Ende der Show feierten Dx, der Guest Host und seine Kumpels.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Oktober 2009)

Neue News, wieso Punk den Title bei HiaC verloren hat. Ich zitiere aus Cagematch.de:
Es war der große Aufreger des Hell In A Cell Pay Per Views: CM Punks unspektakulärer Titelverlust gegen den Undertaker im Eröffnungsmatch der Show, der geradezu einer Demontage gleichkam. Und die Geschichte, die offenbar dahinter steckt, dürfte für noch mehr Diskussionsstoff sorgen.

Laut dem Wrestling Observer hat der Titelverlust mit einem Vorfall bei der jüngsten kleinen Europatour zu tun. Hier soll der Taker das Gespräch mit Punk gesucht haben und Kritik, an der Art geübt haben, wie leger sich Punk in der Öffentlichkeit kleidet. Der Taker soll Punk ermahnt haben, dass er als World Champion seine Firma repräsentieren würde und daher auch auf den Dresscode Rücksicht nehmen sollte. Um das einzuordnen: Der Taker ist aufgrund seiner Verdienste für die WWE unter den Wrestlern die Autorität schlechthin. Punk hat sich auf die Anmerkung des Taker aber offenbar nicht so ganz einsichtig gezeigt - und dabei auch in der Diskussion die Frage gestellt haben, was denn mit dem Kleidungsverhalten von John Cena wäre.

Der Vorfall ist - ohne dass erwähnt wird wie - den WWE-Oberen zu Ohren gekommen und speziell die Bemerkung zu Cena soll ihnen sauer aufgestoßen sein. Es kam offenbar so an, dass sich Punk schon für einen ebenso großen Star wie Cena halten würde - ein (echter oder vermeintlicher) Mangel an Demut, den man Punk mit dem Booking seines HIAC-Matches anscheinend austreiben wollte. Man muss hier relativieren, dass der Observer selbst anmerkt, dass mit Blick auf das Stille-Post-Prinzip nicht sicher ist, ob sich das alles genau so zugetragen hat, aber die Ereignisse bei HIAC sprechen deutlich dafür, dass Punk sich ein Stück weit ins so genannte „Doghouse“ manövriert hat. Laut dem Observer war zwar schon vorher der Plan, dass Punk den Titel verlieren würde - was so auch erwartet worden war -, dass er es aber in so kurzer Zeit, ohne die für solche Matches typische Dramatik tun würde, scheint die Strafe für den Tour-Vorfall zu sein. Womöglich ist auch die Platzierung des Matches als Opener Teil der Strafe gewesen, wobei man da nicht so sicher sein kann, zumal es in jedem Fall beabsichtigt war, die drei HIAC-Matches mit möglichst großem Abstand auf der Card zu verteilen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. Oktober 2009)

Hm Okay danke Für Die Infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (6. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Neue News, wieso Punk den Title bei HiaC verloren hat. Ich zitiere aus Cagematch.de:
> Es war der große Aufreger des Hell In A Cell Pay Per Views: CM Punks unspektakulärer Titelverlust gegen den Undertaker im Eröffnungsmatch der Show, der geradezu einer Demontage gleichkam. Und die Geschichte, die offenbar dahinter steckt, dürfte für noch mehr Diskussionsstoff sorgen.
> usw...


Haha da hat punk sich selbst gepwnt.....Tjo wer nicht auf den deadman hört bekommt dass iwie bitter zu spühren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt diesbezüglich ein Update:
UPDATE: Auch wenn die Antwort auf die Frage, inwieweit die Kleidungsstil-Diskussion zwischen Punk und dem Taker, wohl weiter Stoff zur Legendenbildung liefern wird, mehren sich in dieser Angelegenheit die relativierenden Elemente. Jim Ross hat die Darstellung der Geschichte, dass Punk den Titel wegen eines Dresscode-Vergehens verloren hätte, in seinem Blog in knappen Worten als blanken Unsinn eingeordnet - wobei wie erwähnt auch vorher klar war, dass Punk den Titel verlieren würde und der angebliche Vorfall nur das Wie beeinflusst haben soll. Das Wie hatte aber nach letztem Informationsstand auch ganz andere Gründe. Laut Mike Johnson vom PW Insider war die Platzierung des Matches als Opener ein Wunsch des Takers, der sich wegen seines Fitnesszustands nicht in der Lage sah, die beiden anderen HIAC-Matches zu toppen. Folglich wollte er das Match nicht im Main Event platziert sehen. Ein Erklärung für die Kürze des Matches wäre das in jedem Fall auch. Glaubt man Johnson, dürfte auch die Deutung nicht stimmen, dass Punks Ansehen beim Management gesunken wäre - um das soll es gut stehen. Für Bragging Rights ist inzwischen übrigens eine World-Title-Verteidigung mit Batista UND Punk im Gespräch: Ein Four Way mit Rey Mysterio als viertem Teilnehmer.
Quelle: Cagematch.de

Da sieht man, wieviel Macht der Taker hat! Der entscheided schon fast selbst, wann er wie den Titel gewinnt!


----------



## Manowar (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin so froh, dass ich aufgehört habe zu gucken, als sich die WCW aufgelöst hat und WWF in Smackdown und Raw geteilt wurde.
Aus der ganzen Schiene kommt doch nur noch Bullshit O_o


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Oktober 2009)

Smackdown Spoiler, vom heutigen Taping, Quelle Cagematch.de:


Spoiler



- Die Show beginnt mit General Manager Teddy Long, der über den kommenden PPV Bragging Rights spricht. Natürlich wäre John Cena bei SmackDown willkommen, sollte er sein Iron Man Match gegen Randy Orton verlieren. CM Punk kommt in die Halle und meint, dass Long sich nicht auf Cena, sondern auf ihn konzentrieren sollte. Er beschwert sich darüber heute gegen Batista antreten zu müssen und fordert ein Rematch gegen The Undertaker mit Scott Armstrong als Referee.

- Vince McMahon kommt raus und verkündet ein Four Way Match um den World Heavyweight Title bei Bragging Rights zwischen TheUndertaker, CM Punk, Batista und Rey Mysterio.

Singles Match
Rey Mysterio besiegt Chris Jericho mit einem Top Rope Splash.

Non Title Match
Michelle McCool besiegt Eve Torres.

- Backstage beschwert sich Vickie Guerrero darüber, dass Eric Escobar nach seiner Vorstellung in der letzten Woche keim PPV Match bekommen habe. Außerdem findet sie es nicht fair, dass The Undertaker ein Four Way bestreiten müssen. Escobar kündigt auf spanisch an, dass er nicht respektlos mit sich umgehen lasse. Vickie erinnert Long daran, dass er unter Bewährung stünde.

Intercontinental Title Match
John Morrison © besiegt Dolph Ziggler (w/Maria), da Maria einen von Ziggler bereit gestellten Stuhl als Sitzgelegenheit nutzt und diesen damit ablenkt.

- Backstage will Maria, dass Ziggler mit ihr spricht und dieser meint er habe ein Privatleben und einen Beruf. Er meint, dass große Dinge auf ihn zukommen, doch Maria spiele darin keine Rolle. Er geht und Maria beginnt zu weinen.

Tag Team Match
Drew McIntyre & Kane besiegen R-Truth & Matt Hardy mit einem Double Underhook DDT von McIntyre gegen Hardy.

- Backstage versprechen sich Rey und Batista auch nach dem Match beim PPV befreundet zu bleiben und umarmen sich.

- Der Taker kommt in die Halle und spricht über den Titelgewinn vom Sonntag. Dann kündigt er an bei Bragging Rights die Seelen seiner Gegner zu holen.

Singles Match
CM Punk besiegt Batista durch Count Out.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (7. Oktober 2009)

kann man eigenlich die show auch im netz sehen ? keine lust extra nur wengen wwe sky zu holen , leider sind die shows immer in der nach von sontag zu montag was das schauen unmöglich macht als arbeiter


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2009)

- Backstage versprechen sich Rey und Batista auch nach dem Match beim PPV befreundet zu bleiben und umarmen sich.
ah ja....dass erinnert mich an Svr 2009 tag team story rey und batze
Beim rr ist da so ne ähnlich sequenz


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Oktober 2009)

News:
Beim Match Cena vs. Orton sollte es eigentlich einen blutenden Cena geben. Jedoch verlor er seine Rasierklinge (Blading, wird benutzt, um einen kleinen Schnitt an der Stirn zu machen) während des Matches. Der Referee hob diese unauffällig auf. Das Video war kurz auf Youtube zu sehen, wurde jedoch entfernt.


Booker T will nach seinem Vertragsablauf von TNA zu WWE wechseln. Er ist Backstage in TNA sehr unbeliebt, auch weil er ein Match gegen Matt Morgan nicht verlieren wollte. In der WWE stünden nach eigener Aussage alle Türen offen.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (7. Oktober 2009)

Titel: WWE: Great Khali vor OP und Verletzungs-Auszeit
Kategorie: Neuigkeiten
Thema: Verletzungen
Veröffentlicht am: 16.09.2009, 10:01 Uhr
Liga: World Wrestling Entertainment
Worker: The Great Khali
Quelle: PW Torch

Artikel:

Das SmackDown-Roster muss eine längere Weile auf den Great Khali verzichten. Die WWE hat den indischen Hünen beim am Dienstag aufgezeichneten SmackDown mit einem Verletzungs-Angle aus dem TV geschrieben. Khali wurde von seinem Rivalen Kane am Knie attackiert und mit einer Trage aus der Arena gebracht. Wie der Pro Wrestling Torch berichtet, ist Khali tatsächlich am Knie verletzt und benötigt eine Operation - was keine Überraschung ist: Khali leidet wegen der Kombination aus seiner Statur und seinem Beruf unter chronischen Knieproblemen und es galt seit längerem als eine Frage der Zeit, bis er wieder unters Messer muss. Schon nach seiner Debütfehde gegen den Undertaker hatte Khali sich Eingriffe an beiden Knien unterziehen müssen.

quelle : http://www.cagematch.de/cageboard/showthread.php?t=3755

mal sehen wann es wieder neue news über ihm verfügbar sind


----------



## Eztok von Arygos (8. Oktober 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> kann man eigenlich die show auch im netz sehen ? keine lust extra nur wengen wwe sky zu holen , leider sind die shows immer in der nach von sontag zu montag was das schauen unmöglich macht als arbeiter



Ähem..ja kann man. Wenn man die einschlägigen Seiten kennt und über einen Rapidshare-Premiumaccount verfügt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (8. Oktober 2009)

hatte gestern abend per zufall ne seite gesehen wo ich hell in a cell sehen konnte per stream no dl . hell in a cell war geil am besten war der erste kampf^^


----------



## marion9394 (8. Oktober 2009)

hm kommt es noch auf premiere? das bisschen auf dsf ist ja ein witz... hab es so gerne gesehen und mama zum regelmäßigen video ausleihen ist leider zu weit weg... guck es schon seit den alten tele5 zeiten :-)


----------



## Edou (8. Oktober 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> hm kommt es noch auf premiere? das bisschen auf dsf ist ja ein witz... hab es so gerne gesehen und mama zum regelmäßigen video ausleihen ist leider zu weit weg... guck es schon seit den alten tele5 zeiten :-)


ja also auf sky (ist ja premiere) kommt das nachts so viel ich weiß^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Jo.
Raw von Montag auf Dienstag um 3 Uhr morgens bis 5 Uhr morgens.
ECW um 2 oder 3 1 Stunde lang von Dienstag auf Mittowch.
Smackdown von Fr auf Sa um 2 Uhr morgens. (Kann man Freitag Mittags meistens schon auf Youtube sehen, SD wird Dienstags aufgezeichnet)
Und PPV´s kommen So von 2 bis 5.
Is aber saumäßig teuer, ein PPV kostet 15€! (Muss man glaube extra zahlen.)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Merke Grade... Doppelpost.
Mhh.. Schreibe hier mal was intelligentes rein:
Die aktuelle Card von Bragging Rights:
Randy Orton © vs. John Cena in einem 60 Minute no DQ Ironmanmatch um den WWE-Title
Hier im Spoiler, ein Match, das in Smackdown angekündigt wurde:


Spoiler



Undertaker © vs. Rey Myterio vs. CM Punk vs Batista in einem Fatal-Four Way Match um den WHC Titel.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (9. Oktober 2009)

früher war dsf viel besser wo die noch zum 31.12 auf 01.01 immer ne live event gezeigt haben , da war snakdown noch viel besser hat mir immer super gefallen aber jetzt . aso morgen würd snakdown 10 jahre alt^^ , schaue ich mir an , leider nur ne 1 std -.- aber seit dem 11.09 kommt nix mehr aus der usa im free tv schade auch 


und was du meinst ist sky select und das kostet extra ka wie viel


----------



## Edou (13. März 2010)

Schreib ich hier mal wieder was 





> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Naja,ich schau smackdown bzw les mir die dienstag tapings durch. Ab und zu monday night raw (so wie diese woche zusammen mit alkopop) dann den montag will ich auch wieder schaun guest host Stone cold Steve austin ^.^
> Mein Fav list mhja die is so ungenau. 1.Undertaker/Edge/Y2J Chris Jericho/Cm Punk 2. Hbk,HHH,Jeff. dann weiter hinten kommen welche die nich so gepusht bzw noch keine wirklichen "legenden" im ring sin zb nen junger Evan bourne als face wirklich klasse und seine moves passen haargenau er isn mann für die zukunft,John Morrison genauso...The Miz,nen starker heel.
> 
> Joa so in etwa siehts aus,hoff ich hab nix vergessen :O
> [/font]



So des war in dem andern thread den noxi zugemacht hatt,da man keine 2 brauch ^.^ - damit die andern den weg finden Schreib ich extra hier nochma :O

Dann Zeig ich ma die aktuellen SD ausgabe wa so passiert is ^.^
[font=Tahoma, Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Non Title Match*
R-Truth (w/David Otunga) besiegt The Miz (w/Daniel Bryan)

*Intercontinental Title Money In The Bank Qualifying Match*
Drew McIntyre (c) besiegt Aaron Bolo

*Singles Match*
The Big Show besiegt John Morrison

*Tag Team Match*
Cryme Tyme (JTG & Shad) vs. The Hart Dynasty (David Hart Smith & Tyson Kidd) (w/Natalya) - No Contest

*Singles Match*
Tiffany besiegt Michelle McCool (w/Layla & Vickie Guerrero) durch DQ

*Singles Match*
Kane besiegt Luke Gallows (w/CM Punk & Serena) durch DQ

*Dark World Heavyweight Title Match*
Edge besiegt Chris Jericho (c) durch DQ[/font]
[font=Tahoma, Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Tahoma, Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]quelle. Cagematch.de[/font]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. März 2010)

Ok, dann werde ich mal den Ausgangspost etwas überarbeiten.
Ok, er ist fertig.


----------



## Laz0rgun (13. März 2010)

Kann man Wrestlemania IRGENDWO gucken? :<


----------



## Edou (13. März 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Kann man Wrestlemania IRGENDWO gucken? :<



Sky...oder online halt via livestream was illegal is. Ausser man schaut sich die wiederholung an im stream,dass is dann nicht illegal glaub ich,aber live isses am besten :O


----------



## Laz0rgun (13. März 2010)

Naja Wiederholung reicht mir, bin da eh im Skiurlaub, von daher habe ich mir schon sowas erhofft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nothing more to add.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. März 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kenn ich.
Ich weiß, dass Wrestling nicht real ist.
Es gibt sogenannte Marks, die glauben, es wäre alles real. Die Leute die Wrestling mögen und wissen, dass es Fake ist nennen sich Smart Marks. Smart Marks schauen sich Matches wegen gute Technik und wegen Spannung an, wer gewinnt.
Es gibt ein Boking Team, dass die Shows schreibt. Als Smart Mark geht man meistens alle möglichen Szenarien durch, die geschehen können.
Die Spannung tut dem Wrestlign keinen Abbruch, auch wenn es Fake ist. Einen manchen wird es stören, aber mich (und vielen anderen) nicht. 
Man kann es mit dem Weihnachtsmann vergleichen: Anfangs glaubt man, er wäre real und es ist super toll. Irgendwann findet man es herau, dass es Fake ist. Aber man mag vllt. den Weihnachtsmann bzw. Weihnachten weiterhin.


----------



## Thoor (13. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kenn ich.
> Ich weiß, dass Wrestling nicht real ist.
> Es gibt sogenannte Marks, die glauben, es wäre alles real. Die Leute die Wrestling mögen und wissen, dass es Fake ist nennen sich Smart Marks. Smart Marks schauen sich Matches wegen gute Technik und wegen Spannung an, wer gewinnt.
> Es gibt ein Boking Team, dass die Shows schreibt. Als Smart Mark geht man meistens alle möglichen Szenarien durch, die geschehen können.
> ...


ich frag mich halt wie weit das ganze fake ist, gestern hab ichn video gesehen wo batista vom undertaker ne treppe übern kopf gezogen hat und wie tot zusammengeknickt ist und alles voller blut war... dann kam son spasti rein mit nem behinderten blick und hat noch weiter blut vergossen... kA aber das kann doch nicht fake sein o.O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich frag mich halt wie weit das ganze fake ist, gestern hab ichn video gesehen wo batista vom undertaker ne treppe übern kopf gezogen hat und wie tot zusammengeknickt ist und alles voller blut war... dann kam son spasti rein mit nem behinderten blick und hat noch weiter blut vergossen... kA aber das kann doch nicht fake sein o.O



Doch ist es. Früher gab es noch ungeschützte Chairshots (Schläge mit nem Stuhl). Die wurden ungeschützt durchgezogen. Aber seit Benoit durch jahrelange ungeschützte Stuhlschläge ein kaputtes Hirn bekommen hat und es zu einer Tragödie deswegen kam.
Das viele Blut kommt entweder von Blutkapseln oder von sogenannten Bladejobs. Dabei wird eine Rasierklinge genommen und meistens ein Cut an der Stirn gemacht (verheilt schnell, kaum Narbenbildung). Dabei vermischt sich das BLut (nur eine sehr geringe Menge) mit dem Schweiß und schon ist das ganze Gesicht rot.
Kp, welches Match du gesehen hast. Aber ich denke du meinst mit dem Spasti mit dem behidnerten Blick wohl Edge.
Auf jeden Fall sieht das manchmal richtig real aus. Aber keine Sorge, dass sind einfach gute Schauspieler.
Jeder, der anfängt Wrestling zu gucken denkt nicht umsonst, dass es real ist. Wenn man sich eine zeitlang etwas intensiver damit beschäftigt merkt man, dass es einfach fake ist.


----------



## Thoor (13. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hmR2nL3DCw

das meinte ich o.O 

bist du wirklich sicher das das alles fake ist


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=0hmR2nL3DCw
> 
> das meinte ich o.O
> 
> bist du wirklich sicher das das alles fake ist



Genau das Match hab ich gemeint.
ISt alles gespielt und wurde so inzeniert, dass es die Fehde der 3 (Batista, Taker und dem spasti :O) weiterbringt.
Ich bin mir zu 100 Pro sicher, dass das nur gespielt ist. Manchmasl passiert es aber, dass die Wrestler sich böse verletzen. Aber in diesem Match ist rein gar nichts passiert, was die Wrestler verletzt hat.
Achja, was nicht Fake ist:
Der eine Wrestler (sehr verrückt) hat sich in Tausende Reisnägel fallen lassen. Und das is kein Fake. Der hat jetzt Narben auf dem Rücken... Tausende kleine Narben :O http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kgarc9LKlE&feature=related (bei ca. 2:20 bis 2:30)
Ein anderer Wrestler (kein Einzelfall) bricht sich eben mal das Genick (kein Fake) und is ein Jahr später wieder da. Das sind aber wirklich echt kranke schmerzressistente Menschen. Die sehen aber dann mit Mitte 40 echt alt aus.
Aber das Wrestling wird imemr sicherer. Diese kranken Aktionen wird man im Mainstream Wrestling gar nicht mehr finden. Das, was in deinem Vidoe passiert ist, war wie gesagt nichts Schlimmes.
Das geplante (wie in dem Fall) ist meistens nicht schlimm. Nur wenn Unfälle passieren komtm es zu Verletzungen (oder irgendwelche Hardcore Leute, die sich Schmerzen für extra zum Vergnügen anderer zufügen).
Hier sind ein paar Unfälle:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uK0i5yHBBpE


----------



## Thoor (13. März 2010)

Hab mal gehört einer hat zu oft Stühle vor die Fresse geknallt bekommen und ist durchgedreht und hat seine Famillie abgeschlachtet, stimmt das


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

Mal 'ne Frage. Soll jetzt sicher keine Beleidigung sein;

Sind Wrestling-Sendungen nicht eher was für latent homosexuelle mitte-20er die es als Daily-Soap-Ersatz schauen?

Ich verstehe an der ganzen Soße den anreiz nicht.


----------



## Thoor (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Mal 'ne Frage. Soll jetzt sicher keine Beleidigung sein;
> 
> Sind Wrestling-Sendungen nicht eher was für latent homosexuelle mitte-20er die es als Daily-Soap-Ersatz schauen?
> 
> Ich verstehe an der ganzen Soße den anreiz nicht.



na ja ich finds halt einfach lustig, ich meine wenn du nen bud spencer schaust kommts auf selbe raus, nur find ich die moves beim wrestling noch interessant.


ich persönlich schau mir wrestling höchstens mal beim durchzappen an, bewusst würd ich niemals auf wrestling warten oder an eine veranstaltung gehen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hab mal gehört einer hat zu oft Stühle vor die Fresse geknallt bekommen und ist durchgedreht und hat seine Famillie abgeschlachtet, stimmt das



Ja, das war Chris Benoit. Er hat zu viele Gehinrerschütterungen durch Stühle etc. bekommen, dass er seine ganze Famile getötet hat. Er hatte ein Hirn vergleichbar mit einem 85 jährigen Demenzpatienten.


----------



## Edou (14. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, das war Chris Benoit. Er hat zu viele Gehinrerschütterungen durch Stühle etc. bekommen, dass er seine ganze Famile getötet hat. Er hatte ein Hirn vergleichbar mit einem 85 jährigen Demenzpatienten.



Sein tot war wirklich eine tragödie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....er tötete seine familie und anschließend sich selbst. Tja,daran sind wohl die stuhl schläge schuld gewesen >_<


----------



## LiangZhou (15. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Mal 'ne Frage. Soll jetzt sicher keine Beleidigung sein;
> 
> Sind Wrestling-Sendungen nicht eher was für latent homosexuelle mitte-20er die es als Daily-Soap-Ersatz schauen?
> 
> Ich verstehe an der ganzen Soße den anreiz nicht.




Nein ist es nicht. Es ist auch sehrwohl ein "echter" Sport, erstens sind die Muskeln keine Atrappen und zweitens muss man topfit sein, auch wenn es nur gespielt ist. Uns Smart Marks reizt die Technik, die Spannung und die Umsetzung von fehden und Konflikten. Natürlich war es früher auch toll zu denken sie geben sich richtig eins druff'. Doch nun fasziniert einen einfach die Tatsache wie sie es schaffen auf 10 Metern Höhe eine Swanton Bomb auf einen Gegner zu machen, ohne Schaden. Wer führt den besseren Dropkick aus und sind die High Flying Moves gut ausgeführt?

Im Endeffekt heißt es: Keinen interessiert der Wahrheitsgehalt, hauptsache es sieht verdammt gut aus!


----------



## Harloww (16. März 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt heißt es: Keinen interessiert der Wahrheitsgehalt



Das habe ich.. doch gar nicht kritisiert?


----------



## Thoor (16. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Das habe ich.. doch gar nicht kritisiert?



Ka ich glaube du bist die Wiedergeburt von taktloss, das einzige was du willst ist in allen threads allen leuten den spass an irgendetwas vermiesen und ihnen sagen wie primitiv, kindisch, doof oder unreif sie sind... tragisch tragisch...


----------



## ZAM (16. März 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht. Es ist auch sehrwohl ein "echter" Sport, erstens sind die Muskeln keine Atrappen und zweitens muss man topfit sein, auch wenn es nur gespielt ist. Uns Smart Marks reizt die Technik, die Spannung und die Umsetzung von fehden und Konflikten. Natürlich war es früher auch toll zu denken sie geben sich richtig eins druff'. Doch nun fasziniert einen einfach die Tatsache wie sie es schaffen auf 10 Metern Höhe eine Swanton Bomb auf einen Gegner zu machen, ohne Schaden. Wer führt den besseren Dropkick aus und sind die High Flying Moves gut ausgeführt?
> 
> Im Endeffekt heißt es: Keinen interessiert der Wahrheitsgehalt, hauptsache es sieht verdammt gut aus!



Ich erinnere mich da an das Hell in a Cell Steel-Cage-Match: Mankind vs. Undertaker, bei dem Mankind vom oberen Rand des Käfigs geschmissen wurde, Showmäßig halbtot und "verletzt" rumlag, kurz darauf weiter kämpfte und anschließend noch son Ding in den Ring kassierte. Ich mein, es heißt nicht umsonst "Sports Entertainment". ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k15W00WJ1OE


----------



## Manowar (16. März 2010)

Mankind war aber auch ne verdammt harte Sau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (16. März 2010)

Jaja um Wrestling Videos zu posten hat der gute Zam Zeit aber um auf PMS einzugehen neee...

vote 4 buffed.de wrestling runde, ich würd gern gegen das behaarte monster aka ZAM antreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich stell mir grade den einlauf von Zam vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er läuft rein oben ohne, blaue trainerhosen und einen tigerfell mantel, dahinter läuft "ups i did it again" und der hintergrund ist pink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WUAHAHAHAHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (16. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (16. März 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> bla bla blubb



und du willst uns damit sagen dass..... ?


----------



## LiangZhou (16. März 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich da an das Hell in a Cell Steel-Cage-Match: Mankind vs. Undertaker, bei dem Mankind vom oberen Rand des Käfigs geschmissen wurde, Showmäßig halbtot und "verletzt" rumlag, kurz darauf weiter kämpfte und anschließend noch son Ding in den Ring kassierte. Ich mein, es heißt nicht umsonst "Sports Entertainment". ^^




Zam, Du interessierst dich für Wrestling? Wooohoo! Naja, Mankind wurde mal ernsthaft verletzt, der Käfig ist eingekracht und er ist runtergefallen (Hat noch nen Stuhl in den Mund bekommen). But the show must go on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ric Flair ist bei TNA? O.o


@Harloww

Nö, hast du auch nicht. Wollte es nur klarstellen.


----------



## Edou (16. März 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Zam, Du interessierst dich für Wrestling? Wooohoo! Naja, Mankind wurde mal ernsthaft verletzt, der Käfig ist eingekracht und er ist runtergefallen (Hat noch nen Stuhl in den Mund bekommen). But the show must go on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja isser,solange der noch so viele zahlen muss (exfrauen usw) wird der sich inen tot arbeiten.
Und jeff bei tna naja,soll er doch morgen erstma verhandlung! Dann sehn wa ob er weiter bei Tna is oder im knast landet (wobei ich es schade fände und es ihm nicht wünsche)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. März 2010)

Jeff die Ratte is zu Tna. Jeff for Knast! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mankind is ne richtig kranke Sau, hier mal seine Verletztengeschichte in 15 Jahren Wrestling:

- Verletzungen in 15 Jahren Wrestling: - 1986 bis 1998: insgesamt sechs Gehirnerschütterungen - 1986: gebrochener Kiefer - 1989: gebrochenes rechtes Handgelenk - 1989: linke Schulter gebrochen - 1989 bis 1998: Verlust von insgesamt vier Vorderzähnen - 1990: eine ausgerenkte Schulter - 1991 bis 1998: insgesamt sechs gebrochene Rippen - 1991: eine gebrochene Zehe - 1992: Unterleibsriss - 1993: zweimal eine gebrochene Nase - 1993: verlor zwei Drittel seines rechten Ohres bei einem Match gegen Vader in Deutschland - 1995: Verbrennungen zweiten und dritten Grades aufgrund des King Of The Death Matches Turniers - 1995: Riss im linken Arm musste mit 54 Stichen genäht werden - 1996: Knockenfragmente im rechten Ellbogen - 1998: ein gebrochener Wangenknochen - 1998: eine ausgekugelte Schulter - zusätzlich ein gerissenes Kreuzband, über 300 Nahtstiche in Armen, Kopf, Augenbrauen, Händen, Ohren, Schienbeinen, Wangen und Lippen, sowie Tausende von Reißnägel-Wunden

Ich glaube, soviele Verletzungen hat kein Boxer, der "realen" Sport betreibt.


----------



## Edou (16. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jeff die Ratte is zu Tna. Jeff for Knast!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Fixed^.^

Und ja Mick Foley is ne harte sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (16. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Foley is ne harte sau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und auch bei TNA :-P genau wie alle guten wrestler.. man geht halt da hin wo man die Zukunft für sich sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wo man nur alle 2 wochen arbeiten muss anstatt jeden tag 340 tage im jahr wie bei der wwe :-P


----------



## Edou (16. März 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Und auch bei TNA :-P genau wie alle guten wrestler.. man geht halt da hin wo man die Zukunft für sich sieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tna is Naja nich soo gut,wwe hatt bessere leute,storys,mehr geld,besser matches...einfach alles is besser..selbst die bezahlung,tna kommt 1 ma die woche wwe=4mal mit ppv 5 mal


----------



## ZAM (16. März 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Zam, Du interessierst dich für Wrestling? Wooohoo! Naja, Mankind wurde mal ernsthaft verletzt, der Käfig ist eingekracht und er ist runtergefallen (Hat noch nen Stuhl in den Mund bekommen). But the show must go on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habs als Kind und Jugendlicher lange verfolgt (Tele5, RTL2, DSF etc.). Als es zwischenzeitlich komplett zu Premiere wechselte, war das Interesse natürlich weg.
Mittlerweile schau ich ab und zu auf DSF die Zusammenfassungen. Wenigstens sind die Kommentatoren noch die gleichen, außer der nervige Typ mit der Mundharmonika bei den Classics. -.- Was ich gruselig finde - ich hab fast alle gezeigten Classic-Matches der 90er gesehen bzw. erinnere mich daran. *g*


----------



## LiangZhou (16. März 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habs als Kind und Jugendlicher lange verfolgt (Tele5, RTL2, DSF etc.). Als es zwischenzeitlich komplett zu Premiere wechselte, war das Interesse natürlich weg.
> Mittlerweile schau ich ab und zu auf DSF die Zusammenfassungen. Wenigstens sind die Kommentatoren noch die gleichen, außer der nervige Typ mit der Mundharmonika bei den Classics. -.- Was ich gruselig finde - ich hab fast alle gezeigten Classic-Matches der 90er gesehen bzw. erinnere mich daran. *g*




Unser großer Zam war mal Wrestling Fan! *kreisch*


Hachja....die Atittüde Ära......was würde ich dafür geben sie nochmal zu erleben....


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (17. März 2010)

Zam, darf ich dich wenigstens für TNA interessieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diesen Sonntag gibts den Destination-X PPV mit einem Match nach dieser Art: Genial. Auch wenn ihr hoffnungslose WWE fans seid, schauts euch einfach mal an und dann überlegt mal ganz ohne vorbehalte wer die besten matches liefert und die besseren leute hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ej5gW04ef6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (17. März 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Zam, darf ich dich wenigstens für TNA interessieren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ist das auch alles nur show 

also mir gefällt WWE einfach schon nur wegen batista, mysterio und dem undertaker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die bei TNA haben auch paar nette moves :-)


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (17. März 2010)

naja das am ende bei 7:50 minuten so wo die beiden da von dem seil fallen das war nicht ganz so geplant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der mit ohne haaren ( Christopher Daniels) hätte anders fallen sollen.. nicht mit dem kopf voraus..

Aber ansonsten ist das anders als bei der wwe weniger durchgeplant, mehr "spontane" sachen wo nur eine bestimmte Richtung vorgegeben ist.. die wrestler sprechen ja auch im match miteinander und geben sich bestimmte anweisungen und so :-P dadurch wirkt es "echter" als bei der wwe wo alles von vorn bis hinten durch choreografiert ist und jeder move vorher feststeht.

Naja Batista ist seit neuestem ganz ok in der Heel rolle.. vorher war er einfach ein uncharismatischer fleischberg.. Myterio.. meh.. seit er bei der wwe ist hängt der doch auch nur an der steroiden-nadel und spult seine 3 moves ab.. Undertaker... So gut er mir auch gefällt.. aber seine Zeit ist abgelaufen.. er ist bei weitem nicht mehr in der Lage gute matches zu liefern.. beim letzten Royal Rumble gegen mysterio wars einfach nur grausam ihm zuzusehen.. er sollte seine knie lieber ein wenig schonen und aussteigen solang er noch laufen kann..

Das einzig positive was ich bei WWE sehen kann ist: Chris Jericho, Edge, eventuell Cody Rhodes und R-Truth vom Talent her..

Im Allgemeinen geht man davon aus, dass bei der WEE ( World entertainment entertainment, weil wrestling is da nich viel) die ganzen Kinder und mädchen sind die bei John cena feuchte schlüpper kriegen und bei TNA das technisch anspruchsvollere Publikum ist :-P In etwa so wie WoW gegen Herr der Ringe Online.

Naja.. Wrestlemania in 2 wochen schau ich auch mal wieder.. Undertaker gegen Shawn Michaels, Karriere gegen "Unbesiegtheit bei wrestlemania".. wird eh drauf hinauslaufen dass Shawn Michaels verliert, nen halben jahr in ruhestand geht und dann irgendwann wieder auftaucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man macht nun mal keine 20 Jahre arbeit beim Undertaker kaputt :-P

Und Brett Hart ist innerhalb von 3 monaten von einer bewundernswerten Legende zu einer "Nutte" verkommen.. nach 12 Jahren in denen er gesagt hat er möchte mit der WWe nichts mehr zu tun haben, lieber sterben als noch einmal in der Situation zu sein einen Gehaltsscheck von ihnen anzunehmen kommt er plötzlich wieder .. naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön dass wir mal drüber geredet haben


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. März 2010)

Also vorneweg:
TNA stinkt. Die nehmen sich die WWE Wrestler mit abeglaufen Haltbarkeitsdatum. Die Knockouts (die Damen) bekommen Hungergehälter. Und wenn du es bei TNA zu was erreichst, was selten passiert, dann kriegste vllt. ein Angebot von WWE.
TNA fährt viel zu niedrige Ratings. Die werdens auch nimmer lange machen. TNA´s Produkt wird immer schlechter (auch Dank Hulk Hoden ähh Hogan).
Und bei der WWE bzw. TNA is vorher auch alles einstudiert. Nur bei sehr erfahrenen Kämpfern (HBK und Taker, die sich schon gegenseitig auswendig kennen) wird sehr wenig besprochen (nur das Finish und Bumps).
Ric Flair is ein Loch. Der hat den besten Abschied von der WWE bekommen und macht jetzt bei der TNA weiter. Er verbaut sich seinen ganzen Status.
Viele Leute haben 13 Jahre darauf gewartet, das Bret kommt. Das Ende 1997 war offen. Viele Fans wollen endlich ein Ende dieser Fehde sehen (wenn sie auch jetzt, nicht wie damals nur gespielt ist). Solche Aktionen lässt die älteren Fans dableiben. Erinnerungen an die AE.
Total Nonstop Abfall Wrestling wird es in spätestens 5 Jahren nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Edou (18. März 2010)

Zu Tna auch superstars Denken so siehe Y2J Chris Jericho [font="Arial, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif"] Eric Bischoff  "Jericho ist ein guter Wrestler aber er wäre bei TNA kein Maineventer." Jericho darauf: "Natürlich wäre ich kein Maineventer, ich werde ja auch erst 40."[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif"]
[/font]
 [font="Arial, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif"]So denken also auch die superstars ^.^[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## LiangZhou (19. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Zu Tna auch superstars Denken so siehe Y2J Chris Jericho [font="Arial, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif"] Eric Bischoff "Jericho ist ein guter Wrestler aber er wäre bei TNA kein Maineventer." Jericho darauf: "Natürlich wäre ich kein Maineventer, ich werde ja auch erst 40."[/font]
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif"]
> [/font]
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif"]
> ...





Epic xD



Dadurch das die alten WWE Leute zu TNA gehn wirkt es natürlich oft wie eine "Recycling Mülltone"....schade eigentlich. Ich persöhnlich würde so gerne wieder Stone Cold, The Rock etc sehn...


----------



## Edou (19. März 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Epic xD
> 
> 
> 
> Dadurch das die alten WWE Leute zu TNA gehn wirkt es natürlich oft wie eine "Recycling Mülltone"....schade eigentlich. Ich persöhnlich würde so gerne wieder Stone Cold, The Rock etc sehn...



Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson Wäre DUMM wenn er zurückkehren würde,Er Spielt In Einigen Filmen mit (jetzt ja auch wieder bei "Zahnfee auf bewährung")
Zumal er sich bei der WWE wieder seinen Körper Zerstören würde.Er hatt genug geld,Und macht als Schauspieler Weiter,Aber es wäre eine Riesen dummheit nochmal In den Ring zu steigen (Für Sagen wir mal 1-2jahre)


----------



## LiangZhou (19. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson Wäre DUMM wenn er zurückkehren würde,Er Spielt In Einigen Filmen mit (jetzt ja auch wieder bei "Zahnfee auf bewährung")
> Zumal er sich bei der WWE wieder seinen Körper Zerstören würde.Er hatt genug geld,Und macht als Schauspieler Weiter,Aber es wäre eine Riesen dummheit nochmal In den Ring zu steigen (Für Sagen wir mal 1-2jahre)





Ich will trotzdem wieder einen People's Elbow erleben oder seine berühmten Ansprachen!


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich will trotzdem wieder einen People's Elbow erleben oder seine berühmten Ansprachen!



[font="Tahoma, Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Der ehemalige WWE-Superstar Dwayne The Rock Johnson sprach in einem Interview darüber, Monday Night RAW regelmäßig zu hosten. Besonders im Sommer könne er sich temporär vorstellen, öfter im TV zu sehen zu sein und mit anderen wöchentlichen Guest Hosts zu interagieren. "Ich würde gerne zurückkommen und die Show hosten. Das würde mir die Möglichkeit geben, noch andere Guest Hosts einzuladen. Wir wollten etwas großes und cooles auf die Beine stellen, dass die Zuschauer unterhält.", so The Rock. Außerdem wurde Johnson gefragt, ob er sich auch vorstellen könne, wieder aktiv in den Ring zu steigen. "Ich würde nicht so wiederkommen, wie es Hulk Hogan oder Ric Flair tun. Diese Männer kommen zurück, um wirklich zu wrestlen. Ich möchte aber nicht wrestlen."  *hust* da bitte[/font]
[font="Tahoma, Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Tahoma, Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Tahoma, Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Quelle:CageMatch.de[/font]
[font="Tahoma, Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Tahoma, Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Tahoma, Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Er wird Also NICHT wieder wrestlen(er will es nicht) aber er könnte sich vorstellen Raw Zu hosten ^.^[/font]


----------



## LiangZhou (23. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> [font="Tahoma, Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Der ehemalige WWE-Superstar Dwayne The Rock Johnson sprach in einem Interview darüber, Monday Night RAW regelmäßig zu hosten. Besonders im Sommer könne er sich temporär vorstellen, öfter im TV zu sehen zu sein und mit anderen wöchentlichen Guest Hosts zu interagieren. "Ich würde gerne zurückkommen und die Show hosten. Das würde mir die Möglichkeit geben, noch andere Guest Hosts einzuladen. Wir wollten etwas großes und cooles auf die Beine stellen, dass die Zuschauer unterhält.", so The Rock. Außerdem wurde Johnson gefragt, ob er sich auch vorstellen könne, wieder aktiv in den Ring zu steigen. "Ich würde nicht so wiederkommen, wie es Hulk Hogan oder Ric Flair tun. Diese Männer kommen zurück, um wirklich zu wrestlen. Ich möchte aber nicht wrestlen." *hust* da bitte[/font]
> [font="Tahoma, Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
> [/font]
> [font="Tahoma, Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
> ...




Ich weiß doch das er nicht will, ICH wills aber <:


----------



## ZAM (24. März 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Zam, darf ich dich wenigstens für TNA interessieren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zu den TNA-Figuren finde ich irgendwie keinen "Bezug", das Problem hatte ich auch bei WCW bis zur NWO-Phase *g*


----------



## Manowar (24. März 2010)

Na komm..wenigstens Sting muss dir sympathisch gewesen sein. *g*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. März 2010)

Shawn soll bei WM siegen, obwohl wahrscheins Taker winnt (wenn ja dann nur durch Glück oder durch Störung...).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (24. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Shawn soll bei WM siegen, obwohl wahrscheins Taker winnt (wenn ja dann nur durch Glück oder durch Störung...).
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Der Undertaker verliert nicht. Er verliert nicht...er verliert nicht....er verliert nicht.....und wenn doch, steht er wieder auf und gewinnt trotzdem!
Aber HBK >_> Ich mag beide...


----------



## Edou (25. März 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Der Undertaker verliert nicht. Er verliert nicht...er verliert nicht....er verliert nicht.....und wenn doch, steht er wieder auf und gewinnt trotzdem!
> Aber HBK >_> Ich mag beide...



18:0....aber will auch nit dass Hbk Geht >.<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> 18:0....aber will auch nit dass Hbk Geht >.<



17:1
Ihr werdet sehen!!!1111111


----------



## LiangZhou (25. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 17:1
> Ihr werdet sehen!!!1111111





Als ob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Undertaker zieht die Marks gerade zu magnetisch an, nur hat er es verdient im Gegensatz zu anderen *hustCenaHust*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. März 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Als ob
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Cena suxx.
Klar ist der Taker gut.
Aber ich will nicht Shawn 2 mal hitenreinander gegen den Taker losen sehen.
Ich will das es 1:1 steht und Shawn gewinnt.
Ich will es einfach :O.


----------



## Edou (25. März 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Als ob
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



+ und + cenas gimmick is einfach KACKE...super cena...omg...er is ja en guter schauspieler/wrestler nur sein GIMMICK...sein verdammtes GIMMICK...suxx


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Cena suxx.
> Klar ist der Taker gut.
> Aber ich will nicht Shawn 2 mal hitenreinander gegen den Taker losen sehen.
> Ich will das es 1:1 steht und Shawn gewinnt.
> Ich will es einfach :O.



Was du willst is egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Nein Deadman darf nicht loosen,das würde seinen Mythos zerstören,der deadman,der seelensammler.....-.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. März 2010)

Meine Meinung zu dem Match (ich weiß, dass Shawn wahrscheins loost, aber nicht weil Taker es mehr verdient hat sondern weil Shawn eh bald geht. Aber ich glaube und hoffe dennoch, dass Shawn winnt!):
Ich will Shawn gewinnen sehen. Für den Taker steht es bereits 1:0. Wenn Shawn jetzt wieder verliert, dann ist er weniger bedeutend wie der Taker. Shawn ist Mr. Wrestlemania, dass darf man nicht vergessen. Und wenn er dann ein weitere mal den Kürzeren zieht (wenn auch sehr knapp) wäre das in meinen Augen keine Rechtfertigung des Titels "Mr. Wrestlemania" mehr wert. Wenn der Taker auf jeden Fall noch ein paar WMs mitmachen wird, dann wird er hier wohl nicht verlieren. Aber wenn der Taker bei WM 26 (oder 27) seine Karriere beendet, dann ist ein Sieg Shawns nicht gerade unwahrscheinlich.
Es ist nicht eine Frage der Stellung sondern die Frage, wie die Zukunft von HBK und dem Taker aussehen wird. Außerdem ist diese Spannung für WM nicht mehr steigerbar. Weil wer ist wohl besser geeignet die Streak zu beenden als Mr. Wrestlemania mit dem Einsatz seiner Karriere? Niemand!
Also ist das Ende der Streak gar nicht mal unwahrscheinlich und würde dem Taker nicht schaden. Denn es wird wohl keine weitere Verteidigung/Weiterführung der Streak geben, denn: Das ist der ultimative Kampf für den Olymp von Wrestlemania. Eine Steigerung wird nicht mehr kommen können.



Das ist meine Meinung, wieso HBK winnen MUSS. Bitte Vince, erhöre meine Gebete!
(ist mein Text, den ich shcon auf cagematch geschrieben hab).


----------



## Edou (26. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zu dem Match (ich weiß, dass Shawn wahrscheins loost, aber nicht weil Taker es mehr verdient hat sondern weil Shawn eh bald geht. Aber ich glaube und hoffe dennoch, dass Shawn winnt!):
> Ich will Shawn gewinnen sehen. Für den Taker steht es bereits 1:0. Wenn Shawn jetzt wieder verliert, dann ist er weniger bedeutend wie der Taker. Shawn ist Mr. Wrestlemania, dass darf man nicht vergessen. Und wenn er dann ein weitere mal den Kürzeren zieht (wenn auch sehr knapp) wäre das in meinen Augen keine Rechtfertigung des Titels "Mr. Wrestlemania" mehr wert. Wenn der Taker auf jeden Fall noch ein paar WMs mitmachen wird, dann wird er hier wohl nicht verlieren. Aber wenn der Taker bei WM 26 (oder 27) seine Karriere beendet, dann ist ein Sieg Shawns nicht gerade unwahrscheinlich.
> Es ist nicht eine Frage der Stellung sondern die Frage, wie die Zukunft von HBK und dem Taker aussehen wird. Außerdem ist diese Spannung für WM nicht mehr steigerbar. Weil wer ist wohl besser geeignet die Streak zu beenden als Mr. Wrestlemania mit dem Einsatz seiner Karriere? Niemand!
> Also ist das Ende der Streak gar nicht mal unwahrscheinlich und würde dem Taker nicht schaden. Denn es wird wohl keine weitere Verteidigung/Weiterführung der Streak geben, denn: Das ist der ultimative Kampf für den Olymp von Wrestlemania. Eine Steigerung wird nicht mehr kommen können.
> ...



Den titel mr.wm hatt er nur wegen den "showstoppern" und seinen auftritten dort.Nicht wegen ner sieges serie,und sooo ne geile karriere wie der deadman hatte er nicht Oo 4jahre pause......Und die streak is mehr wert,wenn sie gebrochen is....is sie nixmehr wert.Klar dass shawn es verdient hatt nur wie stellst du dir den weiteren story verlauf vor? Shawn gewinnt will pause machen?Wm sieg und sagt? uh ah deadman hat mir aua aua gemacht,jetz mach ich drölf jahre pause-.-....da lass ich ihn lieber loosen,und in nem jahr wieder kommen ala "HHH baut scheiße,und brauch seinen kumpel wieder" oder so......aber die streak is viel zu viel wert


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Den titel mr.wm hatt er nur wegen den "showstoppern" und seinen auftritten dort.Nicht wegen ner sieges serie,und sooo ne geile karriere wie der deadman hatte er nicht Oo 4jahre pause......Und die streak is mehr wert,wenn sie gebrochen is....is sie nixmehr wert.Klar dass shawn es verdient hatt nur wie stellst du dir den weiteren story verlauf vor? Shawn gewinnt will pause machen?Wm sieg und sagt? uh ah deadman hat mir aua aua gemacht,jetz mach ich drölf jahre pause-.-....da lass ich ihn lieber loosen,und in nem jahr wieder kommen ala "HHH baut scheiße,und brauch seinen kumpel wieder" oder so......aber die streak is viel zu viel wert



Da muss ich widersprechen. Die Streak ist nicht viel wert. Es wurde einfach jedes Jahr so gebookt, dass es immer spannender geworden ist: Kann jmd den Taker bei WM schlagen. Und dieses Jahr ist diese Frage auf dem Zenit. Shawn hat sich schon öfters für junge Leuteh ingelegt. Der Taker legt sich nur für jmd hin, wenn er denjenigen mag (und dann auch so gut wie nie clean).
Die Karriere von Michaels ist genauso gut wie die des Takers. Die Streak ist eig nur dazu da, WM immer spannender zu machen. Taker hatte eine großartige Karriere. Er braucht die Streak nicht. Er hat soviele andere Erfolge, dass die Streak nur in den Schatten fällt. Deswegen Shawn for win, dass es zwischen diesen beiden Ikonen insgesamt 1:1 steht.


----------



## Edou (27. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Er hat soviele andere Erfolge, dass die Streak nur in den Schatten fällt.



Zähl ma auf.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Zähl ma auf.



Also:
1. Wohl erfolgreichstes Gimmick allerzeiten.
2. Diverse legendäre Matches auf die Beine gestellt.
3. Ist loyal gegenüber der WWE jahrelang gewesen.
4. Für viele ein Grund, Wrestling zu schauen.
5. Er zieht Reaktionen wie kaum ein anderer, nur indem das Licht ausgeht.

Wenn er nur die Streak hätte, dann wäre seine Karriere mehr als nutzlos gewesen.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (28. März 2010)

taker gewinnt, shawn "hört auf", macht ne kleine erholungspause um sich nen neuen Rücken ranflicken zu lassen und wird in nem halben bis 1 jahr dann von HHH wieder irgendwo in ner Würstchenbude beim Fleisch braten aufgegabelt und es gibt eine neue DX reunion.. *gähn*.. business as usual


----------



## Toastbrot666 (30. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also:
> 1. Wohl erfolgreichstes Gimmick allerzeiten.



das ist, glaube ich, bestreitbar ^^
wenn ich in meinem bekanntenkreis frage, welche wrestler sie kennen, fällt zu 99% als erster name Hulk Hogen. dicht gefolgt von Bret Hart, Undertaker und The Rock (vermutlich wegen den kinofilmen).


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. März 2010)

Toastbrot666 schrieb:


> das ist, glaube ich, bestreitbar ^^
> wenn ich in meinem bekanntenkreis frage, welche wrestler sie kennen, fällt zu 99% als erster name Hulk Hogen. dicht gefolgt von Bret Hart, Undertaker und The Rock (vermutlich wegen den kinofilmen).



Ja, Hogan ist mit Abstand der bekannteste Wrestler. Aber Hogan hatte auch viele verschiedene Gimmicks. Der Undertaker (ausgenommen vom American Bad Ass) war jahrelang der Deadman. Hogan, Bret Hart und Rock sind wohl nicht durch ihr Gimmick bekannt geworden. Sie sind so berühmt, weil sie gut das Publikum mit reißen konnten. Der Taker muss gerade mal das Licht ausknipsen und nicht mal anwesend sein um laute Reaktionen zu erhalten.


----------



## Laz0rgun (31. März 2010)

Hat irgendjemand ein Vid vom Match Undertaker-HBK? Wenn ja PLIES GIF ME NEED!!elf...


----------



## Toastbrot666 (31. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, Hogan ist mit Abstand der bekannteste Wrestler. Aber Hogan hatte auch viele verschiedene Gimmicks. Der Undertaker (ausgenommen vom American Bad Ass) war jahrelang der Deadman. Hogan, Bret Hart und Rock sind wohl nicht durch ihr Gimmick bekannt geworden. Sie sind so berühmt, weil sie gut das Publikum mit reißen konnten. Der Taker muss gerade mal das Licht ausknipsen und nicht mal anwesend sein um laute Reaktionen zu erhalten.



aber grad das macht einen guten und bekannten wrestler ja aus, dass er das publikum in seinen bann zieht ^^
damit will ich in keinster weise den undertaker schlecht machen. die wwe hat ihrer popularität, grade in deutschland, viel dem undertaker zu verdanken. aber am mic is er kacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da war und ist the rock der beste, den die wwe jemals hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> taker gewinnt, shawn "hört auf", macht ne kleine erholungspause um sich nen neuen Rücken ranflicken zu lassen und wird in nem halben bis 1 jahr dann von HHH wieder irgendwo in ner Würstchenbude beim Fleisch braten aufgegabelt und es gibt eine neue DX reunion.. *gähn*.. business as usual



das wird wohl nicht passieren. shawn hört wirklich auf (verständlich, so lange wie er schon mit im geschäft ist). vielleicht wird er ab und an nochmal hinter der bühne oder auch mal so auftreten, aber aktive im ring nicht mehr.
und ich schau mal in meine kristallkugel und prophezeie, dass der undertaker als nächstes in den ruhestand gehen wird, gefolgt von hhh (wobei der wohl eher die wwe übernehmen und zusammen mit seiner frau leiten wird. vince kanns ja auch nicht ewig machen ^^).


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. März 2010)

Abschied des Takers.
Ich frage mich, wie das bewerkstelligt werden soll. Wird die Streak brechen? Naja, ich weiß nicht, ob er auch bei WM besiegt wird und seine Karriere beendet. Wenn er besiegt wird köntn ich mir vorstellen, dass er dann sein Gimmick verliert und seine Seele Ruhe findet, und er dann einen normalen Abschied, wie Shawn ca. machen wird.
Oder er wird einfach irgendwo anders, nicht bei WM besiegt und beendet dann die Karriere. Oder vllt. darf er bei Wm sein letztes Match noch gewinnen und seine Seele findet bei einem 20:0 Ruhe.


----------



## ZAM (31. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Abschied des Takers.
> Ich frage mich, wie das bewerkstelligt werden soll. Wird die Streak brechen? Naja, ich weiß nicht, ob er auch bei WM besiegt wird und seine Karriere beendet. Wenn er besiegt wird köntn ich mir vorstellen, dass er dann sein Gimmick verliert und seine Seele Ruhe findet, und er dann einen normalen Abschied, wie Shawn ca. machen wird.
> Oder er wird einfach irgendwo anders, nicht bei WM besiegt und beendet dann die Karriere. Oder vllt. darf er bei Wm sein letztes Match noch gewinnen und seine Seele findet bei einem 20:0 Ruhe.



So lange ihn McMahon nicht mit Loser-Story-Scheisse so absägt wie den Hitman damals... Aber der Undertaker ist auch nicht mehr der Jüngste.. ich glaube irgendwie nicht, das der so lange mitmacht wiw Ric Flair beispielsweise, obwohl der mittlerweile bei TNA weitermacht. *g* Aber Erfolgsgaranten beutet der McMahon-Clan eh bis aufs Blut aus.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. März 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> So lange ihn McMahon nicht mit Loser-Story-Scheisse so absägt wie den Hitman damals... Aber der Undertaker ist auch nicht mehr der Jüngste.. ich glaube irgendwie nicht, das der so lange mitmacht wiw Ric Flair beispielsweise, obwohl der mittlerweile bei TNA weitermacht. *g* Aber Erfolgsgaranten beutet der McMahon-Clan eh bis aufs Blut aus.



Der Taker war so treu wie kein anderer. Er war imemr in der WWF/WWE und war so ziemlich als einziger NICHT bei WCW. Er wird auf keinen Fall irgendwann zu TNA gehen. Der Undertaker wird wohl nicht mehr lange aktiv sein. Aber er hat sehr viel Einfluss, vorallem durch seine Loyalität, gewonnen und wird wohl noch länger Backstage arbeiten.
Durch die Treue des Takers wird es garantiert nie zu einem Screwjob kommen. Er wird nicht wie Bret, zur WCW wollen und im letzten Match bei der WWE sich noch selbst den Titel zu booken (was er laut Vertrag auch durfte!).
Der Abschied wird wohl ähnlich wie die eines Shawns ablaufen.
Die Tna nimmt die alten WWE Wrestler gerne^^.
Hier ein Match (bissl Karikatur von mir^^), dass dem Durchschnittsalters des TNA Main Events entspricht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hAggviAmfTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (31. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der Taker war so treu wie kein anderer. Er war imemr in der WWF/WWE und war so ziemlich als einziger NICHT bei WCW. Er wird auf keinen Fall irgendwann zu TNA gehen. Der Undertaker wird wohl nicht mehr lange aktiv sein. Aber er hat sehr viel Einfluss, vorallem durch seine Loyalität, gewonnen und wird wohl noch länger Backstage arbeiten.
> Durch die Treue des Takers wird es garantiert nie zu einem Screwjob kommen. Er wird nicht wie Bret, zur WCW wollen und im letzten Match bei der WWE sich noch selbst den Titel zu booken (was er laut Vertrag auch durfte!).
> Der Abschied wird wohl ähnlich wie die eines Shawns ablaufen.
> Die Tna nimmt die alten WWE Wrestler gerne^^.
> ...



Zudem Wird der undertaker noch hinter der bühne arbeiten solange er noch mit michelle leigh mccool zusammen is *gg
Den solang er Wrestlet bzw dort "rumgeistert" isser bei ihr in der nähe.


----------



## Toastbrot666 (1. April 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> So lange ihn McMahon nicht mit Loser-Story-Scheisse so absägt wie den Hitman damals... Aber der Undertaker ist auch nicht mehr der Jüngste.. ich glaube irgendwie nicht, das der so lange mitmacht wiw Ric Flair beispielsweise, obwohl der mittlerweile bei TNA weitermacht. *g* Aber Erfolgsgaranten beutet der McMahon-Clan eh bis aufs Blut aus.



ich find ric flair einfach nur noch lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und verstehen tu ich ihn auch nicht, wenn er mal spricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab eh nie verstanden, was die leute an ihm so toll finden. wirklich gut war er ja nie und für meinen geschmack, hat er auch zu unrecht so oft den titel bekommen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. April 2010)

Toastbrot666 schrieb:


> ich find ric flair einfach nur noch lächerlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hci nnek rialf run sla netla, negilbbawhcs kcas red dleg nebah lliw. Re tah sad etkefrep edne ieb MW 42 nemmokeb. Reba negew sed sedleg tkcoh re tztej ieb ANT dnu thcam neniednegri nesolgnaleb kcerd.


----------



## Toastbrot666 (1. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> hci nnek rialf run sla netla, negilbbawhcs kcas red dleg nebah lliw. Re tah sad etkefrep edne ieb MW 42 nemmokeb. Reba negew sed sedleg tkcoh re tztej ieb ANT dnu thcam neniednegri nesolgnaleb kcerd.



ednif hcua, ssad re se hcan mw 42 ettäh nies nessal nellos. iebow darg ma edne senies sgnagba sraw rüf neniem kcamhcseg uz nebiertrebü.


----------



## LiangZhou (2. April 2010)

Woah, was haltet ihr von den Wrestlemania Ergebnissen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. April 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Woah, was haltet ihr von den Wrestlemania Ergebnissen?



Ok.
Punk hätte winnen sollen...
Wird aber jetzt auf ein hair vs ses Mitgliedschaft Match bei Extreme Rules hinauslaufen, das hoffentlich Punk gewinnt...
Und es wird wahrscheins ein Street Fight.


----------



## Laz0rgun (2. April 2010)

HBK *wein*
naja wenigstens hat er einen ordentlichen Abschied erhalten, und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das er Backstage bei der WWE weiterarbeitet...


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (3. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wXj03oH1_UE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. April 2010)

Den FIlm werde ich mir angucken, wenn er raus kommt.
Viele Wrestler sterben an Drogenkonsum (weil sie es als Ausgleich brauchen), an Herzsversagen/stillstand/Infarkt (durch die Steroide) und selten (Einzelfälle) an Selbstmord.
Man sollte auch die SChattenseite des Sports sehen, aber man sollte es nicht überbewerten.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (3. April 2010)

Wie ProWrestling.com berichtet, wurde heute morgen in New York der ehemalige WCW und WWE Superstar Chris Kanyon tot aufgefunden. Erste Vermutungen lauten auf Selbstmord, da neben dem Wrestler mehrere Pillendosen und mehrere Notizen gefunden wurden.

Weitere Details sind noch unklar.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. April 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Wie ProWrestling.com berichtet, wurde heute morgen in New York der ehemalige WCW und WWE Superstar Chris Kanyon tot aufgefunden. Erste Vermutungen lauten auf Selbstmord, da neben dem Wrestler mehrere Pillendosen und mehrere Notizen gefunden wurden.
> 
> Weitere Details sind noch unklar.



Habs gerade eben auf cagematch gelesen.
Ich hab zwar noch nichts von ihm gesehen...
aber wenn jmd. gestorben ist, weil er durch das Bussiness evtl. einen psyschologischen Schaden erlitten hat, dann muss man dies bedauern. Er hat andere Leute unterhalten und konnte (wahrscheinlich) dem Druck nicht mehr standhalten (er hat schon 2 Selbstmordversuche hinter sich)
Tragisch.
Alles erdenklich gute für die Leute, die er zurücklässt.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (3. April 2010)

Das letzte mal dass ich ihn gesehen hab war in der WCW mit seinem Buch "Positively Kanyon" in dem er immer nen Ziegelstein versteckt hatte.


----------



## Toastbrot666 (3. April 2010)

ich denke, einigen superstars fällt es schwer, nach der sportshow-unterhaltung (wrestling hat für mich was von den alten gladiatorenkämpfen) wirklich komplett abzuschalten.
ich schätze mal, dass das auch keine leichte sache ist. steht man im ring, jubeln einem tausende leute zu, für die man schon fast so etwas ist, wie ein gott. und wenn man da dann nicht für sich den strich zieht, kann das mit sicherheit ernsthafte, psychische probleme mit sich bringen.


----------



## LiangZhou (4. April 2010)

Finde die WM26 Ergebnisse recht zufriedenstellend...wo schaut ihr Wrestling, wenn überhaupt? Früher hab ich die Zusammenfassung auf DSF gesehn und über nen Stream RAW und SmackDown, sowie die PPV


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (4. April 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> wo schaut ihr Wrestling, wenn überhaupt? Früher hab ich die Zusammenfassung auf DSF gesehn und über nen Stream RAW und SmackDown, sowie die PPV



Wäre wohl mit einer Forenpause zu rechnen wenn ich das hier detailiert schreiben würde :-)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. April 2010)

Legal gehts nur über Sky. Also sollten wir nur über Sky reden^^.


----------



## Dweencore (24. August 2010)

Hier is ja schon lange nichts merh los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotzdem nutze ich den Thread jetzt mal um eine Frage zustellen.

Seit längerer Zeit guck ich mal wieder Smackdown auf Sport1, nachdem Smackdown dann aus war kam die Show ''WWE SUPERSTARS''.
Nun zu meiner Frage, kann mir jemand erklären was dort gezeigt wird?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Hier is ja schon lange nichts merh los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das sind normale Kämpfe, meist ovn nicht so wichtigen Wrestlern...eine Story wird dort eigentlich nicht weitergeführt. Dort bekommen eben unwichtigere Wrestler eine Chance, sich zu zeigen (weil sie (noch) nicht) gut genug für Die Hauptshows sind (Smackdown bzw Raw).


----------



## Edou (24. August 2010)

Oder Wrestler die Länger dabei sind, aber eben keine Rolle Spielen. Müssen nicht neue sein (sind es sogar eig nie
Meistens halt Undercarder, die wenigstens etwas TV zeit bekommen sollen, selten das MainEventer auftreten.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Oder Wrestler die Länger dabei sind, aber eben keine Rolle Spielen. Müssen nicht neue sein (sind es sogar eig nie)


Manchmal verirrt sich auch ein Topstar in WWE Superstars... :O

In der ersten Show war sogar der Undertaker, aber die Starrate ist eher gesunken. Alle 3/4 shows ist mal ein Topstar dabei, der einen anderen Wrestler stärker aussehen lässt (also es wird so gemacht, dass der Gegner, der meist dann unwichtiger ist, ziemlich viel austeilen kann aber zum Schluss doch noch verliert...aber er gewintn dadurch etwas Ansehen bei den Fans).


----------



## Edou (24. August 2010)

Lies meinen Edit mr.superschlau ;>


----------



## Dweencore (24. August 2010)

Ok danke an beide.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. September 2010)

Wollte mal fragen, ob noch jemand dieses Jahr auf die Smackdown World Tour geht, oder dieses Jahr schon (in Österreich und Luxemburg war glaube schon) war?

Ich werde diesen November gehen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen, ob noch jemand dieses Jahr auf die Smackdown World Tour geht, oder dieses Jahr schon (in Österreich und Luxemburg war glaube schon) war?
> 
> Ich werde diesen November gehen.



Letztes Jahr war der Untertaker in Hamburg in der O2-World (oder? doch bin mir sicher), habs aber leider irgendwie verpennt. Würde gerne gerne mal hin, aber Luxemburg und Österreich sind einfach zu weit wech. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr war der Untertaker in Hamburg in der O2-World (oder? doch bin mir sicher), habs aber leider irgendwie verpennt. Würde gerne gerne mal hin, aber Luxemburg und Österreich sind einfach zu weit wech.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Seitdem ist der irgendwie auch verschollen, oder? *g*


----------



## Olliruh (16. September 2010)

die suchen nen neuen schauspieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. September 2010)

Nene, inzwischen ist er wieder aktiv dabei. Jedoch war er in den letzten Jahren öfters verletzt, hat eine heiße Kollegin geheiratet und sich etwas ausgeruht. Aber ich glaube kaum, dass er die Touren ins Ausland nochmal mit machen wird. Aber ich würde mich auch nicht beschweren, wenn er doch überraschend kommen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf jedenfall werde ich Bilder machen und uploaden...besonders die der weiblichen Wrestlerrinnen. *g*


----------



## Olliruh (16. September 2010)

mhhh lecker so hab ich das gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (17. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nene, inzwischen ist er wieder aktiv dabei. Jedoch war er in den letzten Jahren öfters verletzt, hat eine heiße Kollegin geheiratet und sich etwas ausgeruht. Aber ich glaube kaum, dass er die Touren ins Ausland nochmal mit machen wird. Aber ich würde mich auch nicht beschweren, wenn er doch überraschend kommen würde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt Männliche Wrestlerinnen? :O 
Und nen Plakat musst du machen!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. September 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Es gibt Männliche Wrestlerinnen? :O
> Und nen Plakat musst du machen!



Siehe John Cena.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und die Diven haben ja mehr als einfach weibliche Merkmale. Die haben ca. doppelt soviele wie eine normale Frau. 

Vllt. mach ich ein Plakat, aber mal abwarten, wie die Dinge sich entwickeln in der WWE.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (17. September 2010)

*WWE SmackDown World Tour*

*NÜRNBERG*
Do, 11.11.10, 19:30 Uhr
ARENA NÜRNBERGER VERSICHERUNG




*WWE SmackDown World Tour*

*KÖLN*
Fr, 12.11.10, 19:30 Uhr
LANXESS arena



*WWE SmackDown World Tour *

*MANNHEIM*
Sa, 13.11.10, 19:00 Uhr
SAP ARENA


Quelle : http://www.eventim.de/wwe-smackdown-world-tour-tickets.html?affiliate=TUG&doc=artistPages/tickets&fun=artist&action=tickets&erid=439691


----------



## Dweencore (18. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Seitdem ist der irgendwie auch verschollen, oder? *g*


Undertaker würde dieses Jahr doch von Rey mysterio verletzt, oder?


----------



## Edou (18. September 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Undertaker würde dieses Jahr doch von Rey mysterio verletzt, oder?



Ja, als Storyline wird sein Bruder (Storyline bruder seit 1997) Kane gehandet. Der Undertaker ist nun zurück und die beiden haben ein Fehdenprogramm gestartet. Das Spannenste seit seinem Debut. Da Kane sehr stark dargestellt wird und einfach Klasse Micwork beweist. 

Tatsächlich brach sich der Undertaker mehrere Knochen im Gesicht, da Rey Mysterio durch seinen Seated Senton Falsch aufkam und mit vollem Gewicht den Kopf des Takers auf die Matte hämmerte.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Undertaker würde dieses Jahr doch von Rey mysterio verletzt, oder?



Da war doch was mit seinem Bruder Kayne, verfolge die WWE leider nur unregelmäßig. Aber der hat ihn doch ins "Grab" geschickt, Kayne suchte dann nach den Täter, obwohl er es selbst war.


----------



## Edou (18. September 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Da war doch was mit seinem Bruder Kayne, verfolge die WWE leider nur unregelmäßig. Aber der hat ihn doch ins "Grab" geschickt, Kayne suchte dann nach den Täter, obwohl er es selbst war.



Er heißt "Kane" nicht Kayne^^ - Und ja: 1 Woche dannach (bei den Tappins für Smackdown) war der Undertaker Abwesend und Kane hielt eine Promo darüber das der Undertaker im Koma liege. Er beschuldigte einige Worker. Jack Swagger, CM Punk und Rey Mysterio. Ein Paar weiter auch noch aber die waren glaub ich eher weniger daran beteiligt und wurden nur Kurz beschuldigt/befragt. Beim PPV Summerslam kehrte der Taker zurück. Am ende des Matches Kane vs Rey Mysterio das Kane für sich entschied. Der Taker tauche aus dem Sarg (den Kane mitgebracht hatte) auf und wollte erst diesen Attackieren. Ehe er MYsterio glaubte und wusste das Kane es war. Doch der Taker ist noch geschwächt(nicht nur laut der Story, er hat auch noch so ein paar Beschwerden). Und Kane Dominiert diesen. Am ende wird aber Wahrscheinlich eh der Undertaker, der Lord of Darkness, erneut Gewinnen.


----------



## Dweencore (18. September 2010)

Kane und Undertaker kämpfen jetzt bei Night of Champions, oder?

Ich sollte es mal wieder angucken^^


----------



## Edou (18. September 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Kane und Undertaker kämpfen jetzt bei Night of Champions, oder?



Natürlich tun sie dies. Um den World Heavyweigth Champion, es wird ein No Rules Match, das vorraussichtlich Kane gewinnen wird. Und 2 Wochen Später bei dem PPV Hell in a Cell wird Kane Verlieren und der Fehde eventuell einen Abschluss geben, da ich nichterwarte das der Taker dieser Fehde unterliegen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich glaube das tun auch nur Wenige, und ist eher nicht der Fall. Wäre ne Nette überraschung, aber wenn Kane bei HiaC gewinnt dann wird die Fehde vermutlich auch noch weitergeführt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2010)

Schaue meistens immer Montag auf Eurosport. Da zeigen sie zwar nie soooooo viel, aber das Neuste ist immer dabei und die Kommentatoren find ich dort auch besser als auf Sport1 bzw DSF.


----------



## Dweencore (18. September 2010)

Ich gucke beides, Dsf und Eurosport und bei den Kommentatoren muss ich dir recht geben.


----------

